# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Page Noire

## kilfou

Bon, c'est pas que je veux pas laisser Toxic me déclarer son amour à coup d'allusions vraiment pas fines, mais j'ai bien compris que c'était aussi l'occasion pour lui de me montrer tout son talent et qu'il fallait pas que je me la coule douce en m'accordant une semaine de repos sans Canard BD. Alors je reprends le collier, et avec le sourire.

 Et en plus, la BD de ce soir est pile dans le thème du dernier délire de la rédaction de notre magajine de zeux vidéos préféré. A savoir une incertitude, un malaise, un lent glissement entre réalité et fiction, sans qu'on puisse démêler le vrai du faux avant l'épilogue.

 Carson Mc Neal est un écrivain de génie, un best-seller mystérieux : personne ne sait qui il est, personne ne l'a rencontré. Kerry est quant à elle un jeune critique littéraire qui n'a qu'une idée en tête : débusquer Carson Mc Neal et se faire un nom en obtenant un interview du Maître. Elle réussit tout d'abord à subtilier les premières pages du prochain roman à paraître de Mc Neal. Un roman qui met en scène Afia, une jeune Palestinienne pas gâtée par la vie depuis qu'elle a perdu sa famille enfant...

_Page Noire_ joue entièrement sur ce mécanisme de double récit, sur la mise en abyme, sur la dualité fiction-réalité. Et sans fausse note, alors que le sujet n'est pas évident à maîtriser. Formidablement rythmé, alternant entre les aventures de Kerry et celles d'Afia, rouages implacables de la narration s'embriquant sans peine, c'est vraiment de la belle ouvrage à quatre mains de surcroît, avec Lapière (_Le Bar du Vieux Français_ chez Dupuis Aire Libre) et Giroud (_Le Décalogue_ chez Glénat). Bon ce ne sont pas des auteurs débutants, mais quand même, y avait franchement moyen de se casser la gueule et là, pas le moindre faux-pas.

 Pas de faux-pas non plus au niveau dessin. Ralph Meyer, bien loin du style de IAN, éblouit encore. Ligne claire avec des belles lignes délimitant bien les personnages pour les faire ressortir des décors et un ton bleu pastel pour Kerry. Peinture en couleurs directes dans les tons chauds du rouge pour Afia. Deux styles viscéralement différents pour deux récits dans le récit, deux styles qui servent parfaitement l'histoire. Un régal.
Les 21 premières planches sur le site de l'éditeur.

 Un thriller haletant, à la mécanique d'une précision horlogère et au dessin unique mais double.

_Page Noire, Giroud, Lapière & Meyer, 102 pages, Futuropolis, 17€ dispo._ 

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Akodo

Dois-je en déduire que cette BD là tu l'as lue ?  ::ninja::

----------


## IbZz

Ayant découvert IAn grace à toi, je tente le coup. T'es un sacré vendeur  :;):  

 C'est bien cool de découvrir des bd dans ce sens.

----------


## Texgroove

Pourquoi tu fais ce genre de news à une semaine de ma paye ? C'est un putain de complot, c'est pas possible  :Emo:

----------


## LaVaBo

Futuropolis édite vraiment des trucs bien, plus ou moins originaux voire parfois barrés, mais bien trouvés.

----------


## Croaa

Un très bel album.
Et une autre chronique pour compléter l'avis : http://www.bdgest.com/chronique-4186...age-Noire.html

----------


## ze darkewok

un très bon album, très bien mené

----------

